# Diferencias entre potenciometros



## pepez89 (May 21, 2009)

que diferencia hay entre un potenciometro de 500k log y entre uno de 500kreverse log


----------



## alexus (May 21, 2009)

lo q? jaja 

uno no sera logaritmico y el otro lineal? 

primera vez que siento nombrar el "reverse log"

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/diferencia-entre-potenciometro-lineal-logaritmico-4177/


----------



## pepez89 (May 22, 2009)

La verdad que me confundio mucho cuando vi en internet un pote que decia "reverse" valla uno a saber a que se referia desde ya nuevamente gracias.


----------



## HIRHOSHY (May 22, 2009)

- La lineal sigue una recta (o curva con radio infinito  ). Si es una resistencia de 10K podemos decir que cuando el cursor está en un extremo está a 0K y según vamos moviendo el cursor hacia al otro lado, el valor de la resistencia va creciendo de forma lineal. Es decir, cuando el cursor vaya por la mitad del recorrido hay exactamente 5K.

- La exponencial sigue una curva exponencial, de ahi su nombre. en esta grafica pone que es antilogaritmica. Es lo mismo. Exponencias es lo opuesto a logaritmico (logaritmico en base 'e' o neperiano). Aqui el cursor tiene mucha sensibilidad al principio de la curva, es decir, cuando estés al principio de la curva y mueves ligeramente el cursor, el valor de la resistencia varia muchisimo. Justo lo contrario que al final de la curva. En esta zona tienes que mover mucho el cursor para encontrar una pequeña variacion en el valor de la resistencia.
 en una  grafica: de 0 a 5 sube casi en 20% la salida y de 95 a 100 solo sube 5%

- La logaritmica es justo lo contrario que la exponencial. Su zona sensible está al final de la curva. Ahi una pequeña variacion en el cursor hace que se mueva mucho su valor resistivo.

- Los hay Log-antilog. Es un potenciometro que recoge las propiedades de la exponencial y la logaritmica. son muy raros y muy caros


----------



## alexus (May 22, 2009)

gracias por el aporte!


----------

